# What jobs/careers allow you to work independently than rather in groups?



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

What jobs/careers allow you to work independently than working in an organisation or in groups? I'm thinking of a web designer, programmer, 3d modeller, artist, graphics design, teacher, counsellor.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Quite a lot I think,

Freelance artist (freelance illustrators, graphic designers)
Painters, print artists, sculptors, etc,. artists who sell work in gallery
Freelance writer

Private medical practice, such as dentist, family doctors, psychologists, etc.
Self-employed career and professional in general.

And there's more...

Wait, you mention teacher. Doesn't teacher work in group with kids teenagers adults?


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh yea teachers do work with kids, teenagers and adults. But it is individual work.


----------



## PsycProf (Oct 3, 2012)

I am a therapist and a college professor. Although you are still working with people, you are in charge in both situations and that makes all the difference in the world. I will say, though, that teaching is much easier than doing therapy, because there isn't the same emotional attachment. I worked with children and adolescents (mostly crisis work). Teaching adults is a totally different thing. I don't feel the sense of responsibility for them that I felt toward my clients.

It all comes down to what interests you. Trust me on this one - don't do something you hate. You will be miserable.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

@PsycProf how is it like being a therapist? One girl told me I have a soft voice and that I can be a counsellor.


----------



## PsycProf (Oct 3, 2012)

*Response to Tega 1*

@Tega1 

Sorry, it took me so long to respond. It is challenging and frustrating and sometimes you want to bang your head against a wall. However, it is also one of the most satisfying things you can ever do. I will give you one piece of advice that I received long ago that has done me very well. If you do become a counselor, figure out what populations you cannot work with and DON'T WORK WITH THEM. Don't think that you will be able to work with everyone. There will be people that you have no empathy for whatsoever. It doesn't mean you're a bad therapist, it means you're human. I do not have patience for eating disorders, substance abuse issues, or the elderly. I've worked with all three, but I don't have the empathy I need to work with effectively. However, give me the teenager with the big attitude that hates everyone and I have all the patience in the world. They can call me names, whatever, and I'm fine with it. To each his/her own, I guess.


----------



## ewerk (Sep 22, 2012)

Counselors, teachers, artists, writers, designers, small business owners, coaches, motivational speakers, therapists, programmers, app developers


----------

